#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] 獅子王音樂劇來台

## lion

「The Lion King獅子王」音樂劇將於8月2日至10日於台北小巨蛋盛大公演

*票價800起，在7-11也可以訂票喔!

正式售票為4月14日中午12點，父母是TOYOTA、LEXUS車主
可享優先購票，時間為3月29日至4月11日止。

TOYOTA網站www.toyota.com.tw
LEXUS網站www.lexus.com.tw

===================================
[原新聞轉貼]
在台20週年榮耀獻禮 Toyota贊助迪士尼「獅子王」來台公演
【 Yahoo!奇摩汽車 Press L 】

為慶祝Toyota在台20週年，總代理和泰汽車耗資千萬贊助享譽國際之迪士尼音樂劇鉅作「The Lion King獅子王」來台首演，並提供Toyota車主優先劃位及專屬場次票價9折優惠，一睹此次國際級音樂演出。

「The Lion King獅子王」音樂劇改編自迪士尼經典動畫「獅子王」，自1997年11月於百老匯首演，是百老匯史上演出期間第九長音樂劇，全球已有超過四千五百萬人欣賞，上演至今更一直是百老匯前五大賣座音樂劇，並曾於1998年榮獲東尼獎（Tony Awards）最佳音樂劇、最佳導演及最佳舞台設計等六項殊榮，及1998年葛萊美獎最佳音樂劇專輯。

和泰汽車劉源森協理、劇中飾演Rafiki的Buyisile Zama女士、真正好集團執行總監Tim McFarlane及台新銀行蔡孟峰總經理合影。
本次和泰汽車為慶祝Toyota在台20週年，特別提供Toyota車主享有優先劃位、嚴選專屬場次（專屬場次為8月2 日、3日、8日、9日及10日）及上述場次專屬座位區票價9折優惠。「The Lion King獅子王」劃位專線自3月29日起優先對Toyota車主開放，歡迎Toyota車主提前洽詢購票專線07-7403466，數量有限售完為止！

「The Lion King獅子王」音樂劇將於8月2日至10日於台北小巨蛋盛大公演，活動相關資訊可至Toyota網站http://www.Toyota.com.tw或寬宏藝術網站www.k...0800-221345洽詢。

----------


## a70701111

哇賽……
真的假的，在下一直看下載板的，一直想看原廠的阿。
這次看來真的不容錯過了，不然又要繼續看下載的了。
雖然下載的影片是一樣，不過音質就差很多拉。
售票的時候，在下就去買吧。
感謝樓主的資訊喔……

----------

